# Low pH soil ammonium sulfate fertilizer



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

So I have been reading that people with high pH should use fertilizers derived from ammonium sulfate . So should someone who has low pH stay away from a fertilizer derived from ammonium sulfate? My pH was 4.5 and 4.9.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

You can use ams but I would lime to bring it up. Ams is great in cooler weather. It's a staple in my program but I do soil test and lime as needed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Durso81 switch to ammonium nitrate (34-0-0) which could help with low pH, but you should do lime per your soil report.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Durso81 switch to ammonium nitrate (34-0-0) which could help with low pH, but you should do lime per your soil report.


Yeah just did my first app of lime yesterday 50lbs per k. Thanks I'll look to find a ammonium nitrate.


----------

